# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  کی باید کد سوابق تحصیلی پیش دانشگاهی رو وارد کنیم؟

## mohammad_h_m

سلام 
اقا این وارد کردن کد سوابق تحصیلی پیش دانشگاهی جریانش چیه من یجا شنیده بودم 16 تیر به بعد . اصن یادم نی. بی زحمت شفاف سازی کنید !

----------


## JOEY_DEX

کد رو همین الانم می تونین از سایت دیپ کد بگیرین و نمراتتون رو تایید کنید
اما باید از17تا20تیر اون کد رو تو سایت سنجش وارد کنین

----------


## mohammad_h_m

> کد رو همین الانم می تونین از سایت دیپ کد بگیرین و نمراتتون رو تایید کنید
> اما باید از17تا20تیر اون کد رو تو سایت سنجش وارد کنین


اها پس از 17 تیر تا 20 ام باید وارد کنیم کد رو درسته؟ (شک دارم باز!)

----------


## JOEY_DEX

> اها پس از 17 تیر تا 20 ام باید وارد کنیم کد رو درسته؟ (شک دارم باز!)


بله
الان فقط برین سایت دیپ کد و نمراتتون رو تایید کنین و کد رو بگیرین و دراون بازه کد رو درسایت سنجش وارد کنین

----------


## mmr

یه سوال 
من میخوام زیستمو نهایی دوباره شهریور  امتحان بدم خب من برای ورود سوابق تحصیلی تا کی وقت دارم و باید چه کار کنم؟
کسی میدونه؟

----------


## mmr

کسی نمیدونه؟

----------


## mmr

UP

----------


## abcde

بچه ها امتحان نهایی‌هایی که اعتراض زدیم تا الان دوباره تصحیح شده دیگه؟ ( نمرات من تغییری نکرده ن)

----------

